# New Inverter - No Mouse!!



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning all! :lol: 

Yesterday, Uncle Peter (Humber-Traveller) fitted a 400w Black & Decker inverter for me. He checked all the inputs and outputs as only he knows how. Gosh, he's clever. Very thorough too!  

The main idea of the inverter installation is to allow Auntie Sandra and me to use a laptop computer when not on mains hook-up, eg: rallies and meets, aires and wild-camping...  

So Peter and I were both disappointed to find that, when we powered the laptop from the inverter 230v outlet, the laptop mouse refused to move. OK, so we can use the inverter to charge the laptop battery, then use the laptop without the mains input through its transformer. It's fine then! (Snore!) :sleepy2: 

Is there some crucial piece of information we are missing? :roll: Is it perhaps all to do with the wave :wave: formation? 

Apart from this mouse problem :scratch: , we had a good day! Thanks Peter!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Is it the mouse pad or a separate mouse? I have run two lap tops off of my 300w inverter which is not the expensive type, without any problems. If it's the mouse pad try using a separate mouse just to see if it works. If it's the separate mouse then try a different one. Try some different options it should work.

By the way we have a gps that plugs into our laptop then we use microsoft autoroute while traveling, much better to be able to see the big picture rather than the little navigator.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks John for your reply. Both laptops are HP and have mouse pads. One laptop we've had for 12 months, the other only five. They work absolutely fine otherwise. 

From my previous desktop set-up, I have a wireless mouse but it's PS/2. Neither laptop has PS/2! :roll: So I need a USB connection before I can go any further. Maplins look out! For the sake of a tenner, I might just buy a simple, wired USB mouse and try that. Nothing ventured...

In the meantime, I've emailed both HP and B&Decker. 

Interestingly, the B&D website shows the inverter in use, in a car, with a laptop plugged in! :roll: So, watch this space...


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi I bought a power unit from Aldi a few months ago, this plugs into the cigarette lighter, it has various settings for the laptop, 15v, 19v etc and a range of plugs to fit the laptop, it was only £19.99, works a treat and does not draw much power


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have been using our HP laptop for the last 2 years on an inverter whenever we are not on hookup around europe with no problems at all. Try using a USB connected mouse.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> Black and Decker

Hint of power tool use there. Could be a nasty square wave inverter fine for a drill but chucking out so much electrical noise your laptop can't cope.

It's also possible your laptop charger might not like it for long.

As someone else said, the better way is a laptop 12V supply from Maplin and others, this goes 12V-->19V(ish) direct and is more efficient.


----------



## philnolly (Aug 7, 2008)

We also had touble with the laptop touch pad, tried two different inverters both quasi sin wave neither would operate smoothly almost impossible to use.
Gave up and bought a Maplin 12volt multi output charger, works a treat

Phil


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> As someone else said, the better way is a laptop 12V supply from Maplin and others, this goes 12V-->19V(ish) direct and is more efficient.


Have to agree this is the way to go. Ours is ok after 3 years use for laptop used as sat nav.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good evening all! Thanks to all for the replies.  

As I type this post, I'm sitting in Our Coral, with laptop plugged into the mains output from the inverter. 

The difference is that I now have a WIRED mouse, £3.45 from Argos. I got the cheapest just to play with and it seems to be working fine. I've been into Control Panel and switched off the mouse pad, suddenly, the new mouse was responding very nicely.

As an aside, I bought a PS/2 to USB converter from Maplins to try to use a couple of mice that I still have from PRE-laptop days. :roll: Vista simply refused to recognise the connector. So here we are, five minutes later, inverter still deafening me but, hey, the mouse is still responding well and I do love the wheel for zooming up and down the page!  

I just need to try Auntie Sandra's laptop now! :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Norman  

Nothing much to add, I'm afraid. it's quite possible that the modified sine wave inverter output is producing spikes which is interfering with the mousepad circuitry. An external mouse might work, although I don't know if the mousepad circuitry will still give a problem. I guess a few quid for a USB mouse is worth trying.

Mind you, I never use mine on the inverter anyway. When the battery is flat, I recharge the lappie from the inverter, and do something else - read, walk, have a beer or two :wink: - and unplug it from the inverter when it's fully charged again.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ah, you seem to have posted before me :wink:

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald! Thanks for your offerings. What you described was PLAN B! :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mouse*

Hello,

We have a sine wave 1kW inverter and the Dell laptop works fine off it.

Trev.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi again! I've just come into the house from the motorhome where I've had a right good play with my new corded £3.45 mouse. Two hours and faultless! Seems too easy to say 'That must be the answer'!  I just wish I'd got the cheaper one at £2!! :lol: :roll: 

Thanks everyone. Let's call it a day on this topic.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

UncleNorm said:


> Hi again! I've just come into the house from the motorhome where I've had a right good play with my new corded £3.45 mouse. Two hours and faultless! Seems too easy to say 'That must be the answer'!  I just wish I'd got the cheaper one at £2!! :lol: :roll:
> 
> Thanks everyone. Let's call it a day on this topic.


PC World do a very nice USB wired mouse with a sexy blue lit scroll wheel.
Its a PC Line model priced at £4.99. I'm using one on my new Advent Netbook with no need to switch off the mousepad.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Mouse*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have a sine wave 1kW inverter and the Dell laptop works fine off it.
> 
> Trev.


A 1kW inverter....that's over 80 Amps....bloody 'ell missus 8O


----------

